# Huber and Comb spacing



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I was reading a book on Huber's leaf hive the other day and the comment by the author was that it was a mystery, with all the other things Huber got right, that Huber believed the natural space between combs was 1 1/4" instead of the correct 1 3/8". Another misunderstanding because of not knowing that we are raising artificially enlarged bees, which, of course, Huber was not.

It's amazing how many things make more sense once you understand this.


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Michael wrote:
It's amazing how many things make more sense once you understand this.

Reply:
Yes, it is amazing, and the list grows more each day, as things are put back into perspective.

Regards,

Dee


----------

